# Allen West; the next Reagan?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't see the recent CPAC speech by *Allen West*, but I have heard is was very Reagan-like. I researched him on "Wikipedia" (so I can't confirm the accuracy), but this guy seems like a good shit. He is a US Rep from Florida. Retired Army Lt Colonel and war vet. He has a masters degree............

(From Wikipedia ) While serving in Taji, Iraq, on August 20, 2003, West was in charge of the interrogation of Yahya Jhodri Hamoodi, a 



 officer suspected of having information about attacks on American troops in the area.[8] Interrogators had been informed the detainee knew about a planned ambush. When the detainee refused to talk, LTC West was asked to assist. Hamoodi continued to withhold information, and West was accused of *firing his pistol past the prisoner's head, frightening him into talking.* According to West's sworn statement,[5] the detainee told West:
_[The attack] was to occur Friday morning in Saba al Boor vicinity of the police station by positioned snipers supposedly being brought in from Fallujah. [The detainee] was to ID my vehicle and myself for these rooftop firers. We took this information and the following day established flask CPs and used AH-64s overhead. There was no attack and no further attacks have emanated from the town since the apprehension of [the detainee] and his named associates._​At least one suspect was arrested as a result of the information obtained through the detainee's information. The suspect's home was searched, but no plans for attacks or weapons were found. West testified he did not know if "any corroboration" of a plot was ever found. He added: "At the time I had to base my decision on the intelligence I received. It's possible that I was wrong about Mr. Hamoodi."[9]
West, who had completed almost 22 years of active service, was charged with violating articles 128 (assault) and 134 (general article) of the 



. He was processed through an 



 in November 2003, where he admitted he was wrong to fire the pistol and was fined $5,000. LTC West accepted the judgment and retired with full benefits in the summer of 2004.[10]
*At his hearing, West had been asked by his defense attorney if he would fire his pistol again under similar circumstances. He replied: "If it's about the lives of my men and their safety, I'd go through hell with a gasoline can," he said*.[5] West pointed out that there were no further ambushes against American forces in Taji until he was relieved of his leadership post on October 4."[5] After West's forced retirement was made public, he received more than two thousand letters and e-mails offering him moral support.[9] Furthermore, a letter supporting West was signed by ninety-five members of 



 and sent to the 



.[9]
In September 2010, *West spoke in defense of a group of U.S. military personnel known as the "Leavenworth 10" who were convicted of *



 in Afghanistan and in the United States until December 2010.............................

---------- Post added at 09:23 ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 ----------

Allen West closes CPAC promising 'new dawn in America' - The Hill's Ballot Box


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Congressman Allen West (FL-22) proudly and humbly serves the constituents of Florida's 22nd district, encompassing parts of beautiful Broward and Palm Beach Counties along South Florida's coastline. Patriotism is in Congressman West's blood. Born and raised in Atlanta, Georgia, in the same neighborhood where Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr once preached, West is the third of four generations of military servicemen in his family. Before retiring as a Lieutenant Colonel in the United States Army, West served as a Field Artillery Officer in several combat zones: in Operation Desert Storm, in Operation Iraqi Freedom, where he was battalion commander for the Army's 4th Infantry Division, and in Afghanistan, where he trained Afghan officers to take on the responsibility of securing their own country.
In 2004, when it was time to retire from service, West brought his wife and two young daughters to South Florida, where he taught high school for one year. He then returned to Afghanistan as an advisor to the Afghan army.
In November of 2010, Congressman West was honored to be able to continue his oath of service to his country when he was elected to be a Representative in the United States Congress.
"I have traded in my camouflage uniform for a suit," West said. "But the commitment to protect the people of the United States is still my mission."
Congressman West received his Bachelors degree from University of Tennessee and Masters degree from Kansas State University, both in political science. He also holds a Master of Military Arts and Sciences from the US Army Command and General Staff Officer College in political theory and military operations.
In his Army career, Col. West has been honored many times, including a Bronze Star, three Meritorious Service Medals, three Army Commendation Medals (one with Valor), and a Valorous Unit Award. He received his valor award as a Captain in Desert Shield/Storm, was the US Army ROTC Instructor of the Year in 1993, and was a Distinguished Honor Graduate III Corps Assault School. He proudly wears the Army Master parachutist badge, Air Assault badge, Navy/Marine Corps parachutist insignia, Italian parachutist wings, and German proficiency badge (Bronze award).
Congressman West is an avid distance runner, a certified SCUBA diver, motorcyclist, and attends Community Christian Church in Tamarac, Florida.
Full Biography | Congressman Allen West

+1, Sip.
As I said, I believe he's the only one who could give odrama a run for his money.
I love this line, *"If it's about the lives of my men and their safety, I'd go through hell with a gasoline can."
*The libs would paint him as a monster, as they would anyone running against their boy,but he'd have my vote. Ron Paul just isn't going to be able to pull it off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

If West runs for national office, the liberal media will work around the clock in an absolute frenzy trying to smear him....a conservative black veteran is their ultimate worst nightmare, as their "old standy" (the race card) is taken out of the equation.

Colonel West is a hero in my eyes and I would vote for him in a nanosecond, but I'm not sure if anyone is up to having their life torn apart in the way that CNN, MSNBC, etc. will do if he takes on the Messiah (Obama).

Personally, I would love to see a Romney/West ticket....Romney has the business, economic, and chief executive experience, while West shores up support among the more right-wing conservatives and veterans.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He scares the crap out of the liberals...because he doesnt back down off of his beliefs.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out the interviews and speeches by Lt. Col.West on youtube. As you can see, he has his act together and would be a major asset to the GOP ticket. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP2p91dvm6M&NR=1"]YouTube - Congressional Candidate LTC Allen West At The Revolution / American Freedom Tour[/nomedia]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont want another Ronald Reagan and anyone that tries to be someone else is just a poor imitation anyways....just like a "moderate republican" is just a poor imitation of a demorcrat (aka...liberal,socialist,communist).
I just want a Constitutionalist, one that wont back off his own ideals and morals to get votes and please everyone.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So far all I know about West is what you folks have posted here, but 20+ years of military service certainly makes him more qualified than obama. If he is what he appears to be from that speech, I would vote for him in a heartbeat. It would be interesting to see how the media, al sharpton and jessie jackson handled a West v obama scenario. They were the ones that told me my belief that obama was too inexperienced to be president was based on racism. They were the ones who declared that I was ignorant to believe that his policies and agenda were/are harmful to this country. So, how would they go about criticizing West without looking like hypocrites? I know, hypocrisy has never bothered them before. But, it would be interesting to see.


----------

